

Show HN: New app, CHEEKY, connects the contact photo with a photo messenger - cprutting
https://www.facebook.com/thecheekyapp

======
cprutting
Today I released the first version of my new app (ios only for right now,
android is in the works) CHEEKY! It's a photo messenger that connects directly
with your address book so you are able to send photos to your friends that
will automatically become your contact photo in their phone. There is a
download link on the FB page link or you can search the app store for
"cheeky!" and its the one whos icon is a yellow wink face. Any feedback would
be greatly appreciated!

